# Mulberry wood



## pete57 (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone ever used mulberry wood for smoking? I have access to a large amount of this but do not want to waste time. Thanks for your help. pete57


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 14, 2016)

pete57 said:


> Anyone ever used mulberry wood for smoking? I have access to a large amount of this but do not want to waste time. Thanks for your help. pete57


Great question Pete...I have a great deal of it and never used it.  Perhaps someone will come along and give us both some guidance.  It's a fruit wood so I guess it  should be fine for smoking.

John


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Great wood for smoking. Been using for couple of years now. Adds nice fruity profile when combined with other woods. Has a cotton candy smell when burning which brings out the neighbors. One important tip, it has to season for at least 1-1 1/2 year due to the high resin. Thats for logs. Small splits at least a year. My 2 year I think was the best. It burns hot and long. Great stuff.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 15, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> Great wood for smoking. Been using for couple of years now. Adds nice fruity profile when combined with other woods. Has a cotton candy smell when burning which brings out the neighbors. One important tip, it has to season for at least 1-1 1/2 year due to the high resin. Thats for logs. Small splits at least a year. My 2 year I think was the best. It burns hot and long. Great stuff.


Thanks wimpy69,

That is what I figured...Mulberry is a fruit wood so it should be fine as long as it is suitably aged.  Fortunately mine is aged enough to use but I never got around to using it yet.   I'm thinking it should be fine for chicken and any other meat that doesn't require a stronger smokey taste.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sure nuff


----------

